# Big Problem!!



## hobo99 (Aug 18, 2008)

Hi, my grandson has just got 2 lovely little mice called gaz and jonny:001_wub:, they have a super cage with houses in it and a wheel, problem is my o/h freaks out at mice  so we are all trying to think of a way of breaking the news to him :001_unsure:as we will be going to our daughters for dinner next week, and i would like to stay long enough to eat mine  suz :001_smile:


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

hobo99 said:


> Hi, my grandson has just got 2 lovely little mice called gaz and jonny:001_wub:, they have a super cage with houses in it and a wheel, problem is my o/h freaks out at mice  so we are all trying to think of a way of breaking the news to him :001_unsure:as we will be going to our daughters for dinner next week, and i would like to stay long enough to eat mine  suz :001_smile:


hahaha! Put one on the table!


----------



## hobo99 (Aug 18, 2008)

Thats naughty !!!:lol: we did give him a very big bar of chocolate at christmas and jagged the end to make it look as though mice had been chewing it , was rather funny, i think we are a bit bad to tease him so, :devil: suz


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

cover the tail in your hands and pretend it's a hamster :lol:


----------



## hobo99 (Aug 18, 2008)

Yep , i reckon we might just about get away with that one ,:lol: suz


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

you might just have to hide them in another room just until you have had time to eat LOL


----------



## hobo99 (Aug 18, 2008)

I cant belive he is such a wus , he used to own a pet shop  suz


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

did he sell mice??? lol


----------



## hobo99 (Aug 18, 2008)

DKDREAM said:


> did he sell mice??? lol


Oh yes , lots and lots of mice, i think he must be going senile , just hope its not catching :wink: suz


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2009)

hobo99 said:


> Hi, my grandson has just got 2 lovely little mice called gaz and jonny:001_wub:, they have a super cage with houses in it and a wheel, problem is my o/h freaks out at mice  so we are all trying to think of a way of breaking the news to him :001_unsure:as we will be going to our daughters for dinner next week, and i would like to stay long enough to eat mine  suz :001_smile:


you have got a BIG problem:arf:


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

cant you just tell him they are baby gerbils , xx


----------



## hobo99 (Aug 18, 2008)

Ah now there,s a thought,:sneaky2: gerbils are a bit like mice :crazy: i just knew if i told every one on here my problem you all would try and help, yes could say gerbils , let him have a quick look :yikes: then give him a beer and feed him.:thumbsup: suz


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

Hide them in another room, and i don't blame i'm scared of mice.


----------

